

Reverse Engineering TechMeme (out of necessity) - bootload
http://scobleizer.com/2007/10/21/reverse-engineering-techmeme/

======
bootload
_"Oh, and I gotta admit that TechMeme is kicking my behind. I'm reading more
than 900 feeds and TechMeme usually picks stuff I would have picked to put on
my link blog and does it 24 hours a day and a lot faster than I can"_

Because _"humans don't scale as well as software"_. The same applies to tech
blogging. Is Scoble blogging for money or making money off blogging? ( the
distinction is here ~ <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=70863> ) If you are
a _"Scoble type"_ who blogs for money and generates _"meta-stuff"_ in the form
of tech commentary that is time dependent, this is what happens.

Software in the form of <http://techmeme.com> is displacing
<http://scobleizer.com>. Now if Scoble could hack or was a bit more
entrepreneurial he might have come up with Scoble platform/api to do this and
licensed it.

